# inventory forms and tracking software....



## msongs (Oct 7, 2010)

hi,

looking for some forms I can write in inventory using a pen or pencil, how many of each item, how many sold, etc.

selling shirts so have blanks, unsold printed, sold printed.

also selling art as originals, prints of various types and sizes, and name of different designs. just trying to get an organized system that can be done manually.

also interested in a simple software system. doesn't need to be complicated or "full featured" for every aspect of business, just mostly relating to inventory.

I see one on CNET called inFlow have u used that?

Thanks!


----------

